# Sport seats for Mk4 GTI VR6 in OEM-look?



## HeinrichVR6 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello,
What do you think is the best option for installing sport seats in a Mk4 GTI in an OEM-look? The black leather seats in my VR6 are heated and look really nice, but now that I have all sorts of suspension mods (and can corner like a madman!), there just isn't enough side support.
Ordinarily, I'd just put in some cloth Sparco or Recaro sport seats and be done. The complication is that I sometimes have clients (and other grownups) in the car and don't want it to be too obvious that melt tires and drift through turns on a regular basis.
Any experience you've had with this would be helpful.


----------



## vDUBnGTI (Aug 30, 2006)

I would either put R32, gli, or 20th seats in. If you have the money go with the r32 seats. they are sick you will stay OEM.
heres a pic
R32 seats








GLI seats








20th seats


----------

